# Lost Dog



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

From another site

Help - Lost Dog

Hope someone on here can help! I have friends that live near Colfax, ND, and they lost a 7yr old female viszla this weekend. Hoping maybe someone on here knows of someone that picked up a wandering dog, etc... They are very worried about the dog, and really want her back, so any help would be greatly appreciated. If you know anything, please contact Brian @ 218.329.2826

Any help would certainly be VERY appreciated!! Please pass the word along.

Thanks Everyone,
Good Hunting


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll help you out with a ..... TTT

Good luck on your search :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

We lost a dog this year at about 6:00 pm, looked until 10:30 and then left a pickup at the last place we saw the dog with the door open. We checked at 5:00 am, no dog and then again at sunrise and there he was in the pick up. Owners were happy to see him to say the least. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Down here the dog and the pickup would of been gone in the morning :lol:

God blessed you North Dakotans!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yeah, Bob, if you ever need a vehicle the keys are on the floor mat and you can come in the house and have coffee because it's never locked. Beware of the dogs though because they are probably sleeping. The Culligan man says our dogs are the best on his route!! The pickup was out in the middle of nowhere. We probably would not have done it by the road although the keys were not left on the floor mat so it would have been perfectly safe. We sometimes take our quality of life for granted when it comes to small town crime or should I say lack of it!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

We don't lock our doors either I got tired of replacing the jams after they kick them in.

Actually so far they only hit my garage,three times :eyeroll: , my avatar is usally looking out the window and although he would never bite a person everyone that sees him avoids going near him so my inside junk is safe.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

We'll make this a sticky for a few days so it stays towards the top...

Ryan


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Bobm said:


> my avatar is usally looking out the window and although he would never bite a person everyone that sees him avoids going near him so my inside junk is safe.


Our Golden retriever is the same way, one mean bark but when approached he will lick you to death. Just a good watch dog from a distance. My son also put up a sign "beware of dog".


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

We lost our dog once. Looked for an entire day. At the end of the day, she was laying down at the same spot of where our vehical was in the morning like nothing happened. Just a tip.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for all who replied. I got a lot of good advice from everyone. A farmer in the area called and the dog showed up in his yard this morning. He was about 1.5 miles from where I last saw him. The kind man refused any kind of reward and was happy to just return our pet to us.
I will have to figure out how to avoid this happening again. Thanks again to all.
Tom


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the update Don! Congrats!

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

rivet some plates with phone numbers on his collar


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I had a friend leave his kennel in the field where they parked the truck and came back after dark and his dog was in there. He was very happy to see her.


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

A friend of mine lost his English Pointer one time. He took off his old canvas hunting coat and laid it in the ditch next to where they parked the vehicle on their last hunt of the day when the dog took off. The next morning he drove out to the spot and the dog was laying on his coat.


----------

